# What were the first recording of Gesualdo and Gombert



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Does anyone has old gesualdo rip from a 78'' lp or the very first Gesualdo record, what about Gombert, i like old recording, can someone burn me old recordings of them, rip from vynils, i can send you cds of your choice renaissance modern ect...


:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Here's an early Gesualdo recording by a German ensemble from 1931.






Among the earliest "modern" recordings of Gesualdo are Robert Craft's from the late 1950s.


----------

